# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  Australia Experimenta con la Recarga de Acuíferos

## Jonasino

> Los científicos australianos especialistas en agua dicen que se requiere una mejor gestión de los acuíferos para ayudar al país a satisfacer sus necesidades de agua en el futuro.
> 
> Investigadores del National Centre for Groundwater Research and Training (NCGRT) [Centro Nacional para la Investigación y Capacitación en Aguas Subterráneas] declararon que la recarga administrada de acuíferos podría ser un aspecto importante a los efectos de garantizar al país una provisión segura de agua. La recarga de acuíferos se realiza mediante la inyección o infiltración del excedente de aguas superficiales en los acuíferos subterráneos. En algunos casos, el agua se trata antes de ser inyectada.
> Grasses
> 
> Los expertos del país afirman que hay al menos 12 fuentes diferentes de agua que podrían ser aprovechadas para evitar la escasez. Entre ellas, el escurrimiento de los excedentes de agua en presas y el agua que es llevada a la superficie por la extracción de gas de vetas de carbón y otras actividades mineras.
> 
> Las aguas subterráneas representan el 97 por ciento del agua dulce del planeta. En la actualidad aportan aproximadamente el 20% por ciento del agua potable de la humanidad y el 30% por ciento de nuestro consumo de agua total,dijo Craig Simmons Director del Centro Nacional para la Investigación y Capacitación en Aguas Subterráneas en una declaración a la prensa en Enero de 2012 (PDF).   No obstante, será cada vez más importante en el futuro dado que las provisiones de agua superficial sufren cada vez mayores presiones competitivas debido a la evaporación, el crecimiento poblacional, y las demandas de la industria, agricultura y el paisaje nativo. Esa es la razón por la cual hoy en día resulta vital para los australianos comprender y manejar mejor nuestros recursos de aguas subterráneas.
> 
> ...


Fuente:rwlwater.com

----------

